
Saying Goodbye to Google Services - danielmiessler
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/saying-goodbye-to-google-services/?fb_ref=e0550e3ecdec470994a4fca81ee9c009-Hackernews
======
keville
Title needs year!

Are we supposed to bask in your prescience? How has your quest for non-Google
services progressed in the near-year since that post?

------
Spivak
I'm kind of disappointed that this article is just an open letter to Google
outlining why the author is choosing to leave, and not a piece on the
alternatives and the experience transitioning.

------
Geertje123
In my opinion Google is only doing better and better. Their new material
design is easy to work with, though they aren't using it yet on all of their
services. I'm also pretty excited about their domain name hosting.

------
PhantomGremlin
Lots of people are frustrated by Google's behavior and half-baked products
that they throw together and later abandon. Google is the antithesis of Steve
Jobs' famous saying:

    
    
       I'm actually as proud of the things we haven't
       done as the things I have done. Innovation is
       saying no to 1,000 things.
    

But, this is nothing new about Google. Not sure there's much to discuss here.

